# Bangle's inspiration for the new 5-Series headlights



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

*Chris Bangle's inspiration for the new 5-Series headlights*

I mentioned this in the post on Klaus Schnitzer's slide show, but figured most people wouldn't see it in that thread.

I can't claim to have come up with the connection on my own. Erich Lipinski was detailing a car in my garage and was complaining about the "Dame Edna headlights" on the new E60 and I immediately knew what he was talking about. A quick search for Dame Edna photos confirmed what Erich said was true. Perhaps BMW should be sending a small check to Dame Edna for each E60 sold. :tsk:


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Yep--this comparison was also pointed out in Autoweek a few months ago. 

IN the e60 promotional video, they compare the headlights to a Hawk's eyes. I see more "Dame Edna" than Hawk.


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

robg said:


> Yep--this comparison was also pointed out in Autoweek a few months ago.
> 
> IN the e60 promotional video, they compare the headlights to a Hawk's eyes. I see more "Dame Edna" than Hawk.


LMAO


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Chris Bangle's inspiration for the new 5-Series headlights*



DZeckhausen said:


> *Chris Bangle's inspiration for the new 5-Series headlights*
> 
> I mentioned this in the post on Klaus Schnitzer's slide show, but figured most people wouldn't see it in that thread.
> 
> I can't claim to have come up with the connection on my own. Erich Lipinski was detailing a car in my garage and was complaining about the "Dame Edna headlights" on the new E60 and I immediately knew what he was talking about. A quick search for Dame Edna photos confirmed what Erich said was true. Perhaps BMW should be sending a small check to Dame Edna for each E60 sold. :tsk:


I'm sticking to my Cleopatra theory.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

:rofl: I thought they were inspired by Spock.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> *Chris Bangle's inspiration for the new 5-Series headlights*
> 
> I mentioned this in the post on Klaus Schnitzer's slide show, but figured most people wouldn't see it in that thread.
> 
> I can't claim to have come up with the connection on my own. Erich Lipinski was detailing a car in my garage and was complaining about the "Dame Edna headlights" on the new E60 and I immediately knew what he was talking about. A quick search for Dame Edna photos confirmed what Erich said was true. Perhaps BMW should be sending a small check to Dame Edna for each E60 sold. :tsk:


My theory...


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

C'mon!! From the view shown below, they look pretty good to me! Now there are other angles that take getting used to but I have to be frank, this exterior is growing on me. The interior, however, is not. 

Chris


----------



## nealh (Oct 4, 2003)

Ågent99 said:


> C'mon!! From the view shown below, they look pretty good to me! Now there are other angles that take getting used to but I have to be frank, this exterior is growing on me. The interior, however, is not.
> 
> Chris


I agree the more you see it the better it looks...

But I still prefer for now the look of the E39..it is why I bought in 03 vs 04(not to mention I hate to buy in the first yr of redesign..though I did with 1996 A4 and never regreted it)


----------

